# castings: Briesch



## caddy (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi guys:
I've been wondering if anyone has published a current list of available casting kits? It's difficult for me to keep up with who is making what and if those casting kit are still available at any given time. Are the Paul Briesch kits still available? How about the "Olds" castings?
Guess I'm getting old, but I'm still peddling as fast as I can!
Thanks
"CB"


----------



## gbritnell (Jul 7, 2009)

After Paul Breisch died his engines were broken up and sold. Some of the steam engines were bought by Myers Engine Works in Perrysburg, Ohio and some of the gas engines went to Jay Peters. I believe a fellow in N.J. got the patterns for the Little Brother but never followed up on them. There have been numerous discussions on this board and others as to the whereabouts of all of the original Briesch engine patterns and equipment.
gbritnell


----------



## cobra428 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Caddy,
You can look at this list

http://www.modelenginenews.org/suppliers.html

OLDs

http://deboltmachine.com/

R and V's

http://home.earthlink.net/~randyarockwell/index.html

Thats the best list of stuff I know
Tony


----------



## deverett (Aug 1, 2009)

Another source of suppliers is 

http://www.antiquengines.com/Davis_Model_Suppliers_List_.htm

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## caddy (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks to all for the responses.
I think I'll muddy the water just a bit and ask if anyone knows if the Domestic Stove Pipe kits are available? Perhaps Bob Herder?
Thanks again
Caddy


----------



## deverett (Aug 11, 2009)

Two suppliers: Bob Herder has a 1/3rd scale and Dick Shelley used to have a 1/2 scale (if he has any left).

Dick's castings are first class (having got a set), I make no comment about the other (having got a set for another engine in his stable)!

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Raymond (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi, I have built three Paul Breisch engines here in England. The Popcorn Engine, The Steam Hammer and the Duplex Pump. I believe all the patterns and drawing rights of Breisch engines were sold to Rudolph Possiger in Munster, Germany.


----------



## fltenwheeler (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi

I asked the same question last week and here is what I came up with. I have ordered 2 sets of castings from Mike. (1 Aircooled and 1 Wator cooled) When they show up I will let you know how they look.

Tim

*1/2 Domestic*, Bob Herder, http://bobherder.tripod.com/1908_hopper_water_cooled.htm

*1/2 Nanzy*, Bob Herder, http://bobherder.tripod.com/nanzy_vertical_air_cooled.htm

*1/2 Olds*

*1/3 Associated*, Michael Pershinsky, PO Box 382, East Petersburg, Pa 17520 USA

*1/4 Olds* Doug Cvelbar, http://www.modelmachinist.com

*Lil Brother* Doug Cvelbar, http://www.modelmachinist.com

*1/5 Sandwich*, Bob Bishop 4514 S. County Rd. 700 E. Crothersville, IND. 47229


----------



## putputman (Aug 19, 2010)

I am in the process of building three of Mike's Associate engines. Two water cooled & one air cooled.
The castings are very nice. I had one flywheel with a deep void & Mike replaced it right away.

The casting sets include 2 flywheels, main frame, cylinder, water tank, head, bearing caps & a bronze connecting rod. 

The prints are very good also. I am very pleased with the package and the price.

Should all be ready to try out in a couple weeks.


----------



## Jadecy (Aug 19, 2010)

I own the patterns and plans for the Lil' Brother (water and air cooled) and small version of the Olds. I have a pattern maker looking over the patterns and hope to have an initial kit of the Lil' brother out by early next year (optimistically this year). I have a couple sets of castings of the Olds (this is the smaller version) but it is just the castings and plans and these are new old stock.

You can check my site periodically to see what is happening. I will also be at the show in Zanesville, Ohio if you want to stop by and talk to me. The show is in late Oct http://deboltmachine.com/id13.html

http://www.modelmachinist.com

Hope this helps!
Doug Cvelbar


----------



## Jasonb (Aug 20, 2010)

I've got the 1/2 scale Domestic to build but unlikely to be until next year but the castings look good.

Have recently started the 1/5 IHC Famous screen cooles from the old May Engine Works kit, Its nice quality Iron though having said that I've just hit a chilled bit on the rocker arm post 

Also got a little 1/6 Galloway to do

You may also want to have a look through the Model Engineering section on Smokestak forum as well

Jason

PS will start posting some pics of teh Famaous in teh next week or so


----------



## fltenwheeler (Aug 20, 2010)

Jadecy  said:
			
		

> I own the patterns and plans for the Lil' Brother (water and air cooled) and small version of the Olds. I have a pattern maker looking over the patterns and hope to have an initial kit of the Lil' brother out by early next year (optimistically this year). I have a couple sets of castings of the Olds (this is the smaller version) but it is just the castings and plans and these are new old stock.
> 
> You can check my site periodically to see what is happening. I will also be at the show in Zanesville, Ohio if you want to stop by and talk to me. The show is in late Oct http://deboltmachine.com/id13.html
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information Doug. I have updated my list.

Does anyone know about the 1/2 Olds?

Tim


----------



## swinz (Aug 20, 2010)

putputman  said:
			
		

> I am in the process of building three of Mike's Associate engines. Two water cooled & one air cooled.
> The castings are very nice. I had one flywheel with a deep void & Mike replaced it right away.
> 
> The casting sets include 2 flywheels, main frame, cylinder, water tank, head, bearing caps & a bronze connecting rod.
> ...



I own a 2-1/2hp Associated (or Amanco as they are known here in the UK) and would be interested in building a model version of it. Could you give me an idea of the over all sizes, bore, stoke, flywheel diameter and if I'm really cheeky the price for the complete set of castings. I know i should deal with Mike direct but the only contact details are via snail mail which can be expensive when its international.

Many thanks Paul.


----------



## putputman (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok Paul, I'll tell what I know about the engine.

Bore - 1.250
Stroke - 1.625
Flywheel - 6 dia X 3/4+ width. 
Base to C/L of cylinder - 3-3/8
Over all length - Approx 12 
These castings use a spark plug ignition instead of the igniter like the original Breisch castings.

My cost was $135.00 including shipping for each casting set.

I hope this helps. I can provide more photos if that would help.


----------



## Jasonb (Aug 21, 2010)

Paul, don't know where you are in teh UK but this model is always at the Guildford show and I've also seen it at ME Exhibition and I'm 99% sure its made from scratch rather than castings though it would certainly be easier with a kit.

http://www.gmes.org.uk/photos/2008-07 Rally - In the Marquee/dsc09370.html

If you have the original to measure its not too hard at all, I did something similar that was inspired by a Galloway, the main "castings" are just welded up from steel and the smaller bits silver soldered on, pics of both painted and unpainted that show the materials here

Jason


----------



## swinz (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks putputman and Jason for taking the time to reply to my questions, you have given me some good ideas to work with and to think about.

Paul.


----------



## fltenwheeler (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi All

My castings showed up and I am very happy with the quality. Unfortunately I will have to put them on the shelf and let them age until my shop is built.

Just to let everyone know the castings are available in 4 versions; Air Cooled, Water Cooled, Spark Plug, and Make & Break.

Tim


----------



## CMS (Aug 26, 2010)

Good luck on your shop, and hope you build it big enough. How about some pictures of the castings please. Would like to see what you got.


----------



## CMS (Aug 26, 2010)

Guess I could show my 1/4" scale Galloway kit. Was on vacation a few weeks ago in the Manheim area, so I got to ride by, meet Mr. and Mrs. Shelly and their son. Very nice people with alot of modeling talent there.
 Would like to think I could start on it soon, but I've an Economy I'm trying to get back to work on and I've only scratched the surface of it.


----------



## kuhncw (Aug 26, 2010)

You will enjoy building and running the quarter scale Galloway. 

If I can help answer any questions, let me know. 

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## fltenwheeler (Aug 27, 2010)

CMS  said:
			
		

> Good luck on your shop, and hope you build it big enough. How about some pictures of the castings please. Would like to see what you got.



Here's a picture of the castings. One Air Cooled and one Water Cooled.

Tim


----------

